# Outdoor Photography Website



## FireGirl_Photography (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all, I am new here (as of last night) and would love some constructive critiques / ideas on my website.

Obviously it's a really, really basic site and number one on my list to do once I get back from assignment is to dress it up a bit.

I have been hearing a lot of discussion from pros about flash v. non flash sites.  It would seem the non-flash sites are read better by bots (and obviously load faster with a slow connection) but flash sites can look so professional.  Thoughts?


---
Fire Girl Photography
Fire Girl Photography, The outdoor photography of Jessica McGlothlin.
Outdoor and Equine Photography


----------



## Desertbird (Aug 18, 2010)

I like it, but there are two things you might want to consider:

The portfolio tab should have the sample work as the main focus with the categories on the side.  Instead of having someone take the "click here" link, it should already be in sight so people can see right away what your styles are, and to spark interest so that people are more likely to drop by the categories section.

In the categories, you have more categories, some of which are from the same location.  For example, under Wildlife, you have "Happy Bison" and "Bison Blur."  It's kind of a pain to keep going back to find the ones with the same subject, and would appear more organized if they were in the same link maybe titled "Bison in Yellowstone," then in the link show both pictures with their individual names and backgrounds.

Those are just some thoughts I had, but overall I really like the site.  The simplicity is refreshing and easy to navigate.


----------



## FireGirl_Photography (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, Desertbird.  I am working on updating the site - or will be once I am back in one location for more than four days at a time!  Driving more traffic to my portfolio is key; it seems I get much more traffic on my blog than on the actual portfolio.

Any other ideas out there?


----------

